

Tabs are great, but why clutter your browser w all those flight searches? - kn0thing
http://blog.hipmunk.com/the-tab-bar-hipmunk-power-user-series-part-2

======
mistermann
I seeing startups come out of nowhere and start turning an industry on its
head. Online flights have been so stagnant (at least the main, big players)
for so long, nice to see someone bringing some fresh new and useful features!

------
jessor
They really do have something going there. Works very well.

~~~
kn0thing
Much appreciated! I can assure you Adam & Steve are obsessive when it comes to
product speed and usability. The user experience is paramount. We'll never
bombard with ads or try and do anything to keep folks from the fastest, most
agony-free flight searches possible. And we trust folks around HN and beyond
will let us know should we falter. We want to hear it.

~~~
auxbuss
It needs to identify more than US-style dates.

Oddly, I tried: 27/9/10 -> 1/10/10

and got: BHX → AGP on Mon, Sep 27, AGP → BHX on Mon, Jan 10

So it looks like it's being worked on.

It'd be good to have the output as 27 Sept & 1 Oct too.

Seemingly small stuff, until you book the wrong flight.

But it's looking decent so far.

